# Nismo LMs



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Few pics of my new wheels Nismo Omori spes. LMs
Also can see my RE30s in custom gold on Black 33.
Thanks Matt & Miguel 

Hope to get tyres on the LMs today I'llput up some pics the when they
on the 34.
KM[/URL[URL=http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/keithscooby/media/photo3_zps1d40352f.jpg.html]]


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

We like!!


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

serious looking wheels,
Some day ill get some for the 34


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Gorgeous wheels


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mine arrived too!

If anyone wants aset just pm me


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Lovely. I went for TE37 SLs in the end, mainly because of the yellow!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

When they arrive il pm you toni


----------



## Zenki33 (Apr 6, 2014)

What are the specs on these wheels? Are these available with just 5 lug holes only?

Also still available to get them brand new or they are NLA? 

Great looking wheels!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I want a new set of wheels!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Zenki33 said:


> What are the specs on these wheels? Are these available with just 5 lug holes only?
> 
> Also still available to get them brand new or they are NLA?
> 
> Great looking wheels!!


these are brand new on a limited run from Nismo.

not available with just 5 lug holes.

if you want a set PM me.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Lovely. I went for TE37 SLs in the end, mainly because of the yellow!


Was a close call, I nearly went for TE37 SLs.
Very happy with my choice as I'm sure I would have been with SLs
There are probably no Rays wheels I don't like.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking awesome keith


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Kadir said:


> I want a new set of wheels!


 Errrrrrmmmm Kadir i want your wheels then:runaway:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

KM BlackGTR said:


> Was a close call, I nearly went for TE37 SLs.
> Very happy with my choice as I'm sure I would have been with SLs
> There are probably no Rays wheels I don't like.


I did agonise over it a bit, the Nismos are awesome. And probably rarer! Just couldn't get away from the yellow, lol.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks decent I guess then Keith..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

pm'd you


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Here they are on car.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

:smokin: Sweeet!


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Glad you like Miguel. Classy rims, go very well with the colour of the 34.
Keith


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Perfect

silver 34 and black lms!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Loving the wheels mate.... The 34 looks stunning


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Lovely r34 mate


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Are those ce28's in the picture? Are they for sale?


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments. Glad you like.
Saif, they are CE28s but not for sale.


----------

